# Vatican on Evolution



## Scott (Sep 17, 2008)

Evolution fine but no apology to Darwin: Vatican


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 17, 2008)

Bad science + bad theology = Theistic evolution = The Roman Catholic position


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 17, 2008)

Once again proving the old adage: "Two wrongs don't make a right."


----------



## Davidius (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 18, 2008)

Scott said:


> Evolution fine but no apology to Darwin: Vatican



I didnt know that the RCC read their bible this way. What is the difference between Inerrency/Infallibility, and literalism??


----------

